# Clay animation opera



## Robert Thomas (Dec 3, 2015)

In the early 1990s I recorded 2 short animations of opera. One was a duet and the other was, I think “il Balen del suo sorriso’ from il Trovatore.
Both animations ended with the main character driving away on a motorbike.
I think they were shown on Channel 4 and my children loved them. 
Later the BBC were to show Operavox which was useful in getting children to appreciate opera.
I just wondered if anybody else remembers these earlier animations and whether they are available on DVD.


----------

